# BEST PORTABLE HEADPHONE AMP?



## magiccabbage

Was wondering what is the cream of the crop when it comes to portable headphone amps. I have sennheiser hd280 pro, hd 595 and hd 650. Usually dont take them outside the house but i just bought the cowon j3. I have read a lot about fiio e11 and e17. I also seen the electric avenue pa2v2 ranked at number 1 here on this site. Is it ranked so high because of the price or is it really that good? I really just want to find the best to match my hd 650,s. money is not a problem.


----------



## kenman345

Good Luck, HD650's are apparently very hard to drive, haven't had a pair myself. I would imagine you should be looking for something very powerful. Try looking into the ALO Audio Rx MK3-B. It should have enough juice for you. Also the Arrow 4G claims it can handle that amount of juice, but don't really know. Also, I think the iBasso DX100 might interest you in terms of a quality DAC and for it's amp. Apparently it gives off some crazy amounts of juice. Early reports when it came out were of using it to drive two 600 ohm Headphones simultaneously and it having enough power to supply both decently without causing distortion. I know you just got a J3, but some of the other options are huge, so you might want an all in one solution. 
  Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> Was wondering what is the cream of the crop when it comes to portable headphone amps. I have sennheiser hd280 pro, hd 595 and hd 650. Usually dont take them outside the house but i just bought the cowon j3. I have read a lot about fiio e11 and e17. I also seen the electric avenue pa2v2 ranked at number 1 here on this site. Is it ranked so high because of the price or is it really that good? I really just want to find the best to match my hd 650,s. money is not a problem.


 
  What else....I believe their are a few other amps I am not even thinking of just yet that are fully capable of driving the headphones you want to use, but as I don't own anything with that type of power hungry properties, I have no idea which will be best, but I'm sure you'll be able to find something. If money is not a problem, you'll be sorry by the time these forums are done with you.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> Was wondering what is the cream of the crop when it comes to portable headphone amps. I have sennheiser hd280 pro, hd 595 and hd 650. Usually dont take them outside the house but i just bought the cowon j3. I have read a lot about fiio e11 and e17. I also seen the electric avenue pa2v2 ranked at number 1 here on this site. Is it ranked so high because of the price or is it really that good? I really just want to find the best to match my hd 650,s. money is not a problem.


 
   
  HD 650 comes in at the higher range of most portable amps. That means its drivable, but you'll need to check the specs beforehand. Power is not an issue for most amps, lower impedance usually demands more current  (hence power) for the same Vrms.


----------



## shigzeo

Still, you don't have to burst your eardrums to enjoy the HD650. Honestly, I enjoy the 650 very much from an iPod touch. I don't use the two together much as the combo is unwieldy. If you want a great amp, pick the ALO National and be done with it. If you don't, then don't. I think you'll be able to enjoy your music heaps with just the right headphone.


----------



## magiccabbage

thanks i was actually thinking of getting something like the national or an ibasso. a friend has the fiio e11 maybe this this will do the trick?


----------



## Anaxilus

Price/performance w/ DAC = Leckerton UHA6S
   
  Price no object = ALO RXmk3
   
  Form factor/features = Arrow 4G
   
  Cheap = O2
   
  Don't like National/Continental, iBasso, Fiio, RS SR71B, Pico Slim, Portatube and a few others.
   
  Have yet to hear the Portaphile.


----------



## tme110

yea, you have to be careful with asking for the best on here.  Some portable amps (some mentioned above) cost 10x what the components you initially mentioned cost.
   
  The 650's do need some amping and more amping than many other phones but they aren't hard to power with an amp.  I was pretty sure people were saying the e17 could power it but you'd have to check that thread to verify.  I would think that it would be on the very edge of being able to power 650's but I still think it can do them. I sold my 650's so I can't check for you.


----------



## dallan

I have used my Triad Lisa lll with my HD650s often.  It used to be the setup i used in my car or in other places.  It is one of the top portable amps although big for portable.  The HD650 does need a powerful amp to sound it's best, thats for sure.  I have a RSA Hornet and a normal sized Headamp Pico.  Both will run any headphone i have tried except neither run the HD650 or 800 to their potential.  They can make the HP's loud but not drive them to sound full.  The Lisa comes as close as you can without a dedicated home setup.  I think the new updated model is called the L3.  Good luck!
   
  Edit with link      http://triadaudio.net/order-now/


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> yea, you have to be careful with asking for the best on here.  Some portable amps (some mentioned above) cost 10x what the components you initially mentioned cost.
> 
> The 650's do need some amping and more amping than many other phones but they aren't hard to power with an amp.  I was pretty sure people were saying the e17 could power it but you'd have to check that thread to verify.  I would think that it would be on the very edge of being able to power 650's but I still think it can do them. I sold my 650's so I can't check for you.


 
   
  From the power requirements it seems so, but the impedance of the HD650s changes wildly in the 500Hz range, somewhere close to 500 Ohms.
  This can cause changes in the actual frequency response of the headphone when paired with a source of high output impedance.
  So in theory, an amp with close to zero impedance would be best, as it would act as a near-ideal voltage source.


----------



## Anaxilus

L3 is very nice but not at all portable even compared to the O2.  I think the RXmk3 is better than both in absolute terms but the damn thing costs a magnitude more than the 650 itself.  O2 would be the wisest choice keeping in line w/ the 650 if it meets your needs.


----------



## voodoo do-er

I like my E6
  it cheap small and sounds good


----------



## Craigster75

Best value portable amps (combination of sound quality and price)
   
  for Iphone 4/4S:  I.Fuzen HP-1   $60-$100- Iphone attaches to form one unit, doubles as battery backup, nice warm sound
   
  for everything else:  FiiO E11  $75- compact and light, significant clean, full bodied volume boost, excellent two-step bass boost, typically packaged with spare battery and charger


----------



## DigitalFreak

If you're considering the ALO MKIII and don't want to spend so much why not go with the MK II instead. It's a nice amp and it's a bit cheaper.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> If you're considering the ALO MKIII and don't want to spend so much why not go with the MK II instead. It's a nice amp and it's a bit cheaper.


 
   
  I think the mk3 is a clear step up and for the price and drop off I'd go w/ other alternatives.  I think there's a misconception that the mk3 is just a mk2 w/ balanced out.  I'd be wary of those reviews, ahem.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I think the mk3 is a clear step up and for the price and drop off I'd go w/ other alternatives.  I think there's a misconception that the mk3 is just a mk2 w/ balanced out.  I'd be wary of those reviews, ahem.


 

 Gotcha thanks


----------



## magiccabbage

there is something weird here with my cowon j3 the charger doesnt seem to go the whole way into the device, its kinda sticking out a bit. it deos not look right and if i tip it it falls out. does anyone else have this problem. i am thinking of sending it back.


----------



## average_joe

The Portaphile 627 is quite good and can drive my LCD-2, so I figure it would drive the 650 well.  My review is here.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> The Portaphile 627 is quite good and can drive my LCD-2, so I figure it would drive the 650 well.  My review is here.


 
   
  While that's true driving the LCD2 and HD650 are about as opposite as can be.  I only bring this up because something like the Portatube that can swing voltage for something like the Senns can't drive the T50rp even if it's life depended on it.  
   
  I'm sure the Portaphile is a different beast though.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> While that's true driving the LCD2 and HD650 are about as opposite as can be.  I only bring this up because something like the Portatube that can swing voltage for something like the Senns can't drive the T50rp even if it's life depended on it.
> 
> I'm sure the Portaphile is a different beast though.


 
   
  I can't say for sure, but the 627 does well with the HD600 and of course all of my CIEMs, even the ones that need to be pampered.  The amp is on par/better than that in my D1 desktop DAC, but I am not sure that is saying all that much.  However, the D1 has always outperformed the other portable amps I have tested, even when wall powered.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> Was wondering what is the cream of the crop when it comes to portable headphone amps. I have sennheiser hd280 pro, hd 595 and hd 650. Usually dont take them outside the house but i just bought the cowon j3. I have read a lot about fiio e11 and e17. I also seen the electric avenue pa2v2 ranked at number 1 here on this site. Is it ranked so high because of the price or is it really that good? I really just want to find the best to match my hd 650,s. money is not a problem.


 
   
  1. Money no problem
  2. You genuinely have no plans for using the amp with the other Senns
   
  Simple - single-ended, go with the L3 otherwise the MK3. All based purely on what I have read, but its better than giving you 14 possibilities.


----------



## Anaxilus

L3 is a bit on the darker side for pairing w/ the HD650.  Something more neutral 'sounding' w/ nice width like the Mk3 would be better synergy IMHO.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> Was wondering what is the cream of the crop when it comes to portable headphone amps. I have sennheiser hd280 pro, hd 595 and hd 650. Usually dont take them outside the house but i just bought the cowon j3. I have read a lot about fiio e11 and e17. I also seen the electric avenue pa2v2 ranked at number 1 here on this site. Is it ranked so high because of the price or is it really that good? I really just want to find the best to match my hd 650,s. money is not a problem.


 
   
  Are you talking about these "rankings"?
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/portable-amps
   
  I don't know what the formula is for the rankings, but it is likely heavily based on the # of people who have listed that they own the product.


----------



## estreeter

I hadnt seen that before, but Justin appears to be right - fairly clear how a ranking like that will come out. The L3 / SR-71B / MK3 will be waaay down on such a list.


----------



## dallan

Love Justin's amps, waiting for the new one to come out and already own a pico amp and pico dac only.  That said, until the new one comes out i still go for the Triad L3, i don't think it is on the dark side at all, it is very neutral.  The L3 compares to home amps(or should i say the Lisa lll does) I have heard the L3 twice and it seems comparable to the Lisa.  Gotta say though i am not sure what they are doing about charging and the power supply. WIth the Lisa you bought a separate low noise power supply but it isn't on Triads site anymore and there are no other recommendations.  I will be curious to compare my Lisa to the new pico power when it comes out though.  
   
  One day i hope to have Justin working on a Blue Hawaiian for me, i mentioned it to him at a meet and i could have sworn i saw his eyes roll.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> Are you talking about these "rankings"?
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/portable-amps
> 
> I don't know what the formula is for the rankings, but it is likely heavily based on the # of people who have listed that they own the product.


 
  Actually it doesn't appear to be on how many people own it....... the numbers don't go with the positioning.
   
  I have never even filled out that own it deal, tried to when they changed the site over and i couldn't get it to take my info so i don't even trust the numbers on those items.  I just list what i own in my profile the way it was always done.  I am not sure how many people add their name to those lists.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Love Justin's amps, waiting for the new one to come out and already own a pico amp and pico dac only. * That said, until the new one comes out i still go for the Triad L3*, i don't think it is on the dark side at all, it is very neutral.  The L3 compares to home amps(or should i say the Lisa lll does) I have heard the L3 twice and it seems comparable to the Lisa.  Gotta say though i am not sure what they are doing about charging and the power supply. WIth the Lisa you bought a separate low noise power supply but it isn't on Triads site anymore and there are no other recommendations.  I will be curious to compare my Lisa to the new pico power when it comes out though.
> 
> One day i hope to have Justin working on a Blue Hawaiian for me, i mentioned it to him at a meet and i could have sworn i saw his eyes roll.


 

 Sorry for being off topic but whats all this about a new Pico amp? I never heard anything about a new amp from HeadAmp being announced.


----------



## Anaxilus

I was quite impressed w/ the L3.  Till I heard the Rx3.


----------



## dallan

This new Pico!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/528770/headamp-pico-power-introduction


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





dallan said:


> This new Pico!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/528770/headamp-pico-power-introduction


 
   
  I dont know if 'new' applies to an amp that Justin has had on the drawing board since 2010, but I'll take what I can get. Should be an interesting addition to the fray.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I dont know if 'new' applies to an amp that Justin has had on the drawing board since 2010, but I'll take what I can get. Should be an interesting addition to the fray.


 
   
  You're right, i need to keep things more private, so they are more new.  But actually, I have revisited it in recent months and redesigned it due to some newer parts availability.  i promise this one will be like a piece of art.


----------



## qusp

HD600 are actually a pretty benign headphone load, I wish that folklore would go away. They are easier to drive properly than my jh13 and LCD2/3 are even easier. I drive them crazy at just over unity gain (balanced) actually about 1.5x differential voltage gain on a 3vrms dac output.
   
  provided there is enough voltage, say 10-12v across both rails (as in 10-12v total from -5-6->+5-6v) they are an easy load; sure you wont have much joy with 5v and 9v would be a bit low too for full dynamics, but its not hard to have an amp with enough juice.
   
  as for the test of driving 2 x hd600 at once... guys, 2 headphones connected at once makes them EASIER to drive, the impedance seen by the amp is halved as they are seen in parallel....and the efficiency is roughly doubled (the system by 6db so x4, but 3db each). Someone really needs to include ohms law in the headphone basics threads.
   
  HE5/6 on the other hand are not so easy, not because of their impedance, but because of their low sensitivity
   
   
  Edit: i'm leaving the above because its true, but I wanted to add some detail and clear up my wording on one factor, efficiency, everything else stays the same.
   
  The loudness out of each headphone is doubled (+~3db) with the same input, the system (if that was relevant) would be increased by 6db, but as headphone listening is solitary and many things can get in the way of the audio filling the room, thats a bit meaningless.
   
  What I didnt mean was what was 89dB becomes 178dB (many will have assumed, just making sure). I also hadnt considered the different physical factors with this part wrt headphones placement in space rather than speakers. I suspect its the other stuff you are asking  the professor about anyway


----------



## estreeter

I'm running that past an expert .....


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm running that past an expert .....


 
   


 go for your life....like I said, these are basic laws and should be required reading
   
  if the headphones were both low impedance headphones, then you would likely have a problem with some, well many amps as 28ohms or perhaps 16ohms becomes 14 or 8 ohms respectively and that demands quite a bit of current, more than many amps will have on tap and those without sub 1ohm outputZ will start to struggle perhaps too.
   
  some opamps (well most) will have less and less swing available into the lower impedance as well, some devices may even current limit, though that seems unlikely.


----------



## estreeter

I can get the HD600 cheaply - 300 AUD - now, but everyone has moved on to the bigger orthos, They still hold some interest for me, particularly with the mods - less enticed by the headband cracks, but I have plenty of black masking tape and I'm not afraid to use it from *day one*. Lets face it - who is going to wear headphones like that in a location where you will be seen by other people ??
   
  There is a comment here in one of the meet threads where one Head-Fier claimed the modded HD600 was sensational with the DNA Sonett - its weird how things like that stick in your noggin. 
   
  Edit - this is the mod to which I refer - it all seems non-destructive and perfectly sane, unlike the so-called 'Frankenstein' mod ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://apuresound.com/hdsennmod.html
   
  The end result looks NOTHING like the Frankencans:
   

   
  No idea how many hours it took in an Amsterdam cafe to come up with that abomination.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have two HD580 and in one I have done all the mods as in APureSound, and in the other just removed the front foam. Both cans sound superb and I am very pleased, heck I prefer them over an HD650 by a wide margin.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I have two HD580 and in one I have done all the mods as in APureSound, and in the other just removed the front foam. Both cans sound superb and I am very pleased, heck I prefer them over an HD650 by a wide margin.


 
   
  How does the APureSound mod change the sound signature? The page doesn't say.


----------



## mrarroyo

I found the top end more extended by replacing the forward facing the foam with a stretched stocking section. The HD600 grills is mostly for looks IMO.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I found the top end more extended by replacing the forward facing the foam with a stretched stocking section. The HD600 grills is mostly for looks IMO.


 
   
  Would that be the same white stocking 'section' I find myself mesmerised by on your avatar, Miguel ?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Would that be the same white stocking 'section' I find myself mesmerised by on your avatar, Miguel ?


----------



## mrarroyo

Either color is fine specially with the "line"!


----------



## virus12345

what is the best amp among these???
   
  e17, pico slim, digizoid, ibasso T5.
   
  if sum1 got an answer for this would be great.


----------



## KT66

I still haven't heard a better amp than the GS Voyager, if there is a better one please let me know!


----------



## Mach3

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I was quite impressed w/ the L3.  Till I heard the Rx3.


 
  Can anyone confirm the Rx3 is as warm as the Triad L3?
   
  I'm basically after the L3 with balance input/output and same features.


----------



## escapeism

anyone can inform the ampere for ALO national charger?
its 12V for sure
but what's the ampere?
I've lost my charger
thanks


----------

